# Internet



## john42 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi .I am moving to Bajon, 1 mile Hondon de las Nieves . Is there anyone in that area can help with a provider. Thanks .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not in that area but it would help us to know if you are aware of existing problems there- e.g. is it a remote place where the national ADSL suppliers (Telefonica, Orange, Jazztel etc) don't operate? Does your house have a telephone line?


----------



## john42 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Alcalaina, yes it has a Telefonica line . Does that help.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

john42 said:


> Hi Alcalaina, yes it has a Telefonica line . Does that help.


Yes, that's good news. Most of the problems with delays are down to having to wait for the line to be installed.

You should be able to get a standard telephone and internet package from Telefonica (now known as Movistar) installed quickly. They have some good deals for new customers. Call 1004 and select the English option.

There are other options (which you will find if you search for "internet Spain" on this forum) like WiMax and dongles, but the Movistar package is probably the easiest and cheapest. They have a reputation for poor customer service and high prices but they have improved no end in both respects over the past year or two.


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Hondon De las Nieves is about 12 km from us and I have done quite a few internet set ups there. Its a strange place in that Internet reception is variable all over the place. If you were are actually in the village you could have probably got good reception from Telefonica though they are very short of ADSL ports in the area. If you have a Finca or property in the Campo Vodafone with a 'dongle' might, repeat might work. There is a Company in the village that has set up a wifi network for Campo and surrounding area including, I think, Bajon which does work with good speeds and reliabilty They speak English and will be able to tell you if you are in their area. Telefonica, outside the village, comes under the Telefonica Rural system where you will be lucky to get 512kb down. Last time I was there looking at Internet in that area Bajon was counted as Campo / Rural.
Hope this helps.


----------



## john42 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for all your input. Does any one know anything about Comenersol , do they have a good system and reputation . Thanks again .


----------



## RockDog (Jun 12, 2011)

john42 said:


> Hi .I am moving to Bajon, 1 mile Hondon de las Nieves . Is there anyone in that area can help with a provider. Thanks .



Hello. If you cannot get Telefonica to fit the Internet (usually it's a long wait in rural areas!!) then the majority of the Campo houses in Hondon Valley use a local company based in Novelda. They have been in existence for at least 5 years and have become the main provider in the Hondon Valley. 

They are called Comenersol - they have a web site in English and their engineers / support people are very experienced in dealing with 'the brits' and the dutch in the area. I have used them since we lived in Hondon (5 years). It's not cheap compared to UK - 3MB wireless + landline is about €99 install and €35ish a month. The other company is minute in comparison and are based in Frailes (above the Sports Gym) - not tried them but I do know they are a little cheaper but have slower speeds and sporadic support. I think they are called AKI.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

can' t say a lot as we are on a 50mb system with ONO - who have about the fastest connection speed in Spain for normal users.

but they only work in cities and in built up areas. If you have a phone, go to their website and put in your number to see whether you have cover with jazztel, ono, orange.es


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just thought I would butt in and tell you that I live in Novelda lol


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Literally just down the road from us, especially if it is actually Monfort!


MaidenScotland said:


> Just thought I would butt in and tell you that I live in Novelda lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Happyexpat said:


> Literally just down the road from us, especially if it is actually Monfort!




My address says Monforte as that is where my daughter lives and I havent actually changed my address or fully moved into my house


----------

